# Brrrr



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I don't see any of the usual South Texas folks chiming in and bragging how warm it is there this morning.
I just checked and the official low at the San Antonio International Airport was 28.









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's supposed to be down to 22 degrees here tonight!!







I've got a feeling, from what it's been so far today, that the windchill's gonna be way below that!!







Thank goodness the only outside plants I have are silk (poinsettias)!! My OB's in the shop, and they BETTER tuck my baby in, nice and cozy!!









Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty has been strangely quiet, hasn't he?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ghosty has been strangely quiet, hasn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know he isn't used to the cold temps....maybe his keyboard froze up!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Ghosty has been strangely quiet, hasn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know he isn't used to the cold temps....maybe his keyboard froze up!!!!

Gary
[/quote]
Maybe they just closed all operations in San Antonio ....


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Crazy! Montana is actually warmer than Texas!

Brenda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ghosty has been strangely quiet, hasn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he has 
Maybe his finger are too cold to type









Don


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The forcast for last night (from "The Weather Channel") said +3 degrees for a low - and at the same time, the actual temperature displayed below, was ZERO (at midnight).

It was 4 degrees when I left for work this morning.

Tonight's forecast - clear and cold - low 2 degrees!

(Darn ice and snow on the streets ain't ever gonna melt!)

Is it spring yet?!

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My poor trailer is nearly encased in ice in the driveway!







We were out there with picks and shovels getting it prepared to take up to the dealer tomorrow morning. I told my DS that's why God gave me a teenage son!


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Aahhh...Socal, 76 today with a little wind. You know, I thought I would miss the snow in New Hampshire, but I really don't. I now just drive to the snow and return the same day to my nice warm house. Works for me!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Greetings from Central Texas!

I am living in my Outback (about 50 miles west of Austin). Got down to 19 degrees yesterday morning and has been below freezing every night for the past 5-6 nights.

We're running a small electric heater (1500 watts) during the night to keep the furnace from running. The furnace is set to 63 degrees and only comes on once or twice during the early morning hours.
I've encased my city water supply hose in th eblack foam tubes and carefully covered the connections. So far, I've not had any problems. Of course it doesn't stay below freezing for more than 12 hours at a time.

This type of weather is what I call "Yankee appreciation weasther" It reminds me of why I moved south in the first place. Glad I'm not in St. Louis anymore.

Regards, warm and toasty Glenn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

This morning 23 degrees







I want warmth so can go Outbackin

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Scoutr2, I think you win the prize. Yikes!









As far as the melting thing is concerned... I would try not to think about that too much... Winter hasn't even officially arrived yet!









You know... Maybe living where it rarely gets above the low 90's, or below the mid 30's isn't so bad after all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What are you talking about? It's 80* out there!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> It's 80* out there!!!


I've been saying that all day .... each time I've headed outside into what looks like a beautiful sunny day.

But then







I have to go and open the door....80* turns to 32* real fast!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Your thermometer is obviously broken Wolfie.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Your thermometer is obviously broken Wolfie.


soooo.....you're saying it really _*IS*_ the 80* that it looks like it is outside this window? It's not just a fantasy? Hmmm...you must be right, then....that dang outdoor thermometer must be busted again!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's bikini weather for sure.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> It's bikini weather for sure.


Fantasies all the way around ...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's no fantasy. I'm wearing mine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

h2oman said:


> It's no fantasy. I'm wearing mine.


Ok, so can we assume John did not type this and Jennifer did


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> It's no fantasy. I'm wearing mine.


Ok, so can we assume John did not type this and Jennifer did








[/quote]
You know what they say about assuming John...
I think we are better taking that statement at face value!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> It's no fantasy. I'm wearing mine.


itsy bitsy teeny weeny polka dot one?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

[/quote]
we were headed to Missoula tomorrow but bronchitis is keeping me home this year! oh darn, I don't get to go over the pass and freak like I do every year....I HATE THAT PASS IN THE WINTER, but in summer it's nice! We were going to go for a drive Saturday with family to Lochsa Lodge, I was looking forward to that.
[/quote]

Wish I were going to Lochsa Lodge! It is beautiful up on Lolo Pass, no matter what time of year. My sister used to live in the Kamiah-Kooskia (Idaho) area and we've been to Lochsa Lodge. They used to go there every year, between Christmas and New Years, and sent us pictures of the lodge and the cabins in winter time.

Have you stayed at Three Rivers Resort, in Lowell, ID (bottom of the pass on US-12)? Great place - and Lochsa Louie's Bar and Grill serves up a mean T-Bone steak! And don't leave before you've had the huckelberry pancake breakfast, just down the road at Jillinda's Restaurant!

We've stayed at Three Rivers a couple of times - went rafting on the Selway, tubing and swimming on the Clearwater (Three Devil's Beach), and tubing swimming on the Selway (Maggie's Bend).

I'll bet that area is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L in winter. It's just to darned far from Illinois, this time of year!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we were headed to Missoula tomorrow but bronchitis is keeping me home this year! oh darn, I don't get to go over the pass and freak like I do every year....I HATE THAT PASS IN THE WINTER, but in summer it's nice! We were going to go for a drive Saturday with family to Lochsa Lodge, I was looking forward to that.
[/quote]

Wish I were going to Lochsa Lodge! It is beautiful up on Lolo Pass, no matter what time of year. My sister used to live in the Kamiah-Kooskia (Idaho) area and we've been to Lochsa Lodge. They used to go there every year, between Christmas and New Years, and sent us pictures of the lodge and the cabins in winter time.

Have you stayed at Three Rivers Resort, in Lowell, ID (bottom of the pass on US-12)? Great place - and Lochsa Louie's Bar and Grill serves up a mean T-Bone steak! And don't leave before you've had the huckelberry pancake breakfast, just down the road at Jillinda's Restaurant!

We've stayed at Three Rivers a couple of times - went rafting on the Selway, tubing and swimming on the Clearwater (Three Devil's Beach), and tubing swimming on the Selway (Maggie's Bend).

I'll bet that area is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L in winter. It's just to darned far from Illinois, this time of year!

Mike

[/quote]we love Montana and plan to go to Glacier again in 2007. Guess I need to see if I can encounter my bear friend in the campground again and be terrified. I haven't been to all you mentioned. I lived in Kamiah as a small child and have fond memories, you don't hear the word Kamiah often! 
Here is a funny that was forwarded from Missoula relative this morning:

> 
> Jeff Foxworthy's comments on Montana 
> 
> 
> If "vacation" to you means going shopping for the 
> weekend in Great Falls, Billings or Bozeman (while 
> the kids swim at the Comfort Inn), 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If parking your car for the night involves an extension cord 
> You might live in Montana 
> 
> If you consider it a sport to gather your food by drilling 
> through 8 inches of ice and sitting there all 
> day hoping that the food will swim by, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you're proud that your state makes the national news 
> primarily because it houses the coldest spot in the nation, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you have ever refused to buy something because it's "too spendy", 
> You might live in Montana 
> 
> If your local Dairy Queen is closed from November through March, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If someone in a store offers you assistance, and they don't work 
> there, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If your dad's suntan stops at a line curving around the middle of his 
> forehead, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you have worn shorts and a parka(coat) at the same time, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> 
> If your town has an equal number of bars and churches, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you know how to correctly pronounce Butte, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you measure distance in hours, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If your family vehicle is a crew cab pickup, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you know several people who have hit deer more than once, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you often switch from "heat" to "A/C"in the same day and back 
> again, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you can drive 65 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging 
> blizzard, 
> without flinching, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you see people wearing hunting clothes at social events, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you've installed security lights on your house and garage and 
> leave both 
> unlocked, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If the largest traffic jam in your town centers around a high school 
> basketball game, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you carry jumper cables in your car and your girlfriend knows how 
> to use 
> them, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If there are 7 empty cars running in the parking lot at Wal-Mart at 
> any 
> given time, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If there are more people at work on Christmas Eve Day than on Deer 
> gun 
> Opener, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled 
> with snow, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter and 
> road 
> construction, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you can identify a southern or eastern accent, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you consider Red Lodge exotic, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If your idea of creative landscaping is a statue of a deer next to 
> your 
> cottonwood, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If the sunbelt to you means Miles City, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If a brat is something you eat, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If finding your misplaced car keys involves looking in the ignition, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you find 0 degrees a little chilly, 
> You might live in Montana. 
> 
> If you actually understand these observations, and you 
> forward them to all your Montana friends, 
> You must live in Montana


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yikes - it's suppose to hit 18* in Atlanta tonite. And, I just got back from a business trip to that sunny S. Calif where it was 70. Ouch.

Carmen


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Yikes - it's suppose to hit 18* in Atlanta tonite. And, I just got back from a business trip to that sunny S. Calif where it was 70. Ouch.
> 
> Carmen


Did you wear your bikini?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

10* _above _ 'normal' yesterday.....10* below  
'normal' today and

*
OUR FIRST SNOW! * (well, sort of....an inch on the ground this morning and still coming down but will stop soon).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That was great stuff, Doxie. Thanks!

Just think of all the material Jeff Foxworthy has provided himself by moving from ******** to states.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I 'm taking the scout troop camping this weekend.









My Boy Scouting as a boy was in Wisconsin.








Now at 40+ years old would it be wrong for me to tote the OB and make the boys sleep in tents?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd say that you should tote the OB and pile ALL of them into it. That would be a great test of ... well almost anything, huh?









p.s. - Where is this gang heading to? It's really suppose to be cold thru' the weekend isn't it?

Carmen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we were headed to Missoula tomorrow but bronchitis is keeping me home this year! oh darn, I don't get to go over the pass and freak like I do every year....I HATE THAT PASS IN THE WINTER, but in summer it's nice! We were going to go for a drive Saturday with family to Lochsa Lodge, I was looking forward to that.
[/quote]

Wish I were going to Lochsa Lodge! It is beautiful up on Lolo Pass, no matter what time of year. My sister used to live in the Kamiah-Kooskia (Idaho) area and we've been to Lochsa Lodge. They used to go there every year, between Christmas and New Years, and sent us pictures of the lodge and the cabins in winter time.

Have you stayed at Three Rivers Resort, in Lowell, ID (bottom of the pass on US-12)? Great place - and Lochsa Louie's Bar and Grill serves up a mean T-Bone steak! And don't leave before you've had the huckelberry pancake breakfast, just down the road at Jillinda's Restaurant!

We've stayed at Three Rivers a couple of times - went rafting on the Selway, tubing and swimming on the Clearwater (Three Devil's Beach), and tubing swimming on the Selway (Maggie's Bend).

I'll bet that area is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L in winter. It's just to darned far from Illinois, this time of year!

Mike
[/quote]
HI again, 
I wanted to add that my husbands family in Missoula has get together every summer and Uncle Bob drives his motorhome from Pontiac to stay a few weeks.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Now at 40+ years old would it be wrong for me to tote the OB and make the boys sleep in tents?


Short answer? No.

Sleeping on the ground is something I don't do anymore!

Dan


----------

